# Does anyone make their own dog food?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We have recently became more aware in what's in prepackaged dog food and started searching for one with out corn,soy or additives ect. We did find one but it's a bit expensive but our Great Pyrenees Holly is worth it.I since thought after reading a book about naturaly caring for your pet that making your own dog food is better and less expensive.Problem is my vet doesn't agree much on it there for I have no guidance on how much to feed her.I have followed the recipe in my book to cook a whole chicken with garlic and then also provide brown rice with vegtables.I just need to know how much to feed her a day of it :hair: Any help or share information would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I personally agree with your vet. I have studied and studied dog food (still have lots to learn though) and do not feel comfortable with the idea because I really want to know that they are getting a good balance of vit-min-etc. What I do is feed what I feel is the best kibble that I can afford for my seven dogs and about 3 times a week I give them meat as an extra. It doesn’t replace the kibble because that’s where the vit-min are. What I had to do, is ask myself what was important to me as far as feeding my crew.
1. Price (sorry, don’t mean to sound like they aren’t worth the best but price is very important when you’re really trying to find the best food. Starting them on something that’s too expensive isn’t doing anyone any favors if two months from now you have to switch.)
2. Ingredient (I want my dogs to be getting the most digestible foods so they 1-don’t have to be fed a ton of it at a time 2-so that their bodies get a chance to utilize the nutritional stuff before its pooped out. This means I will take rice, barley and oatmeal over corn, wheat and soy. Also meat first in the ingredient is a must for me)
3. Consistency (If anyone is acting off, I don’t want to be guessing if its because one day the dog food company is using one kind of animal fat and a different kind the next due commodities fluctuation)
4. Omega 6-Omega 3 ratio is very important to me
5. The company is also important to me (Is it making its food here in the US? Does it get any of its ingredients from other countries and if so what is it?)
Lots of other things are important but I must go to work J 
There’s a site I use a lot, its called dogfoodanalysis.com and another called peteducation.com. Both are very helpful when your trying to make the decision on what kind of food to buy.
Hope this helps. 
Shelley


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you for the info Shelley.I do think we don't know for sure what's exactly in dog food even though the company says it's such and such and that makes me worry.If it says anywhere chicken by product or chicken meal,then it's feathers,heads,feet of the chicken ground up.How is that good for them?? Even sick,dabilitated,disease infested animals are slaughterd and made into dog food.All the stuff humans wont consume but we feed it to our beloved pets makes no sense to me honestly.They say meat but from where and what exactly is this suppose meat coming from.I don't think most companies are going to shed light on that subject.
That and the fact our dog is extremely picky and will not eat just any dry dog food even when I mix it with can food or some type of meat, she acts as if it's poison.She lost a ton of weight so I started investigating on my own after consulting the vet and trying different things.She wants to just eat fresh food and honestly why not give it to her I thought.Since the switch she has regained some weight and acting more vibrant then I have ever seen her.Now my thoughts turn to is she getting the proper amount and nutrition.There are tons of debates on this and I honestly let Holly tell me by her condition and behavior.Her vet did agree she has improved but since their is no sound scientific evidence that she is getting the proper amount,he's not thrilled with it.More like he wont take the time to investigate it. I offer her a variety of foods including local home raised beef,chicken,turkey,(fish when I can get it) eggs as well as vegtables (from our garden),broth from the cooked meat and brown rice.Everything is cooked.I do hope someone that has made their own dog food and has some experience chimes in because I'm very interested in finding out more information to help me. There are like I said alot of views on this and everything is taken into consideration  I just need some wisdom and insight from someone experienced!


----------

